# My Friesan Boy and Mexican Horse Life



## KitoinMexico (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry I am not good at posting this kind of stuff. Hope its correcto.

I just lost my Friesian, he had colic after surgery and this video was the first time I saw him with his trainer. Sorry for the bad video. I only had him for a short time but he will be missed. I am not sure of what order in the video he is. Other videos are Pura Raza horse, the stable in Guadalajara and a short little jumper that is all heart! The video of the escaramuza charra girls are ages 8-12 and yes they ride sidesaddle.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

those girls are too cute ! It has to be hard to wear all that clothing and ride sidesaddle. Glad i never had to..lol. 
Was your horse the bay or the black ? both very pretty. That is a very nice looking barn ! I noticed that in the stalls you could see some horses with their heads and they did not appear tied up. ( difference between being tied and tied up , in training to learn patience) and i have seen people here of diff heritages do this, and for long hours at a time i against it. 
Those are very pretty horses .


----------



## KitoinMexico (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry, my boy was Friesian, the bay is a PRE. This was not my barn, it is over an hour from my home, I wish something like this was available to me in my town. The barn I am at is much more attractive, but run by a Charro so set up in the Charro manner. Generally many hours a day on the pole. If I do decide to get another horse in the future I will go with the simple looking but better for the horse stable.

The black stallions in front of the Charro stadium are some of the Quar/Friesians and Percheron/Friesians that are so popular here. They tend to be really nice horses from what I have seen.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Just so I have the terminology correct.. a vacquero is a Mexican cowboy ? and Charro is where they do the rodeo things ?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Vaquero is a spanish cowboy. The style is where california style riders come from, like Buck. They also use a large pole to move cows (hence the name cow poke).

Charros are the mexican cowboys. Some of their training methods can be quite cruel but that is not the rule. There are some good charros, sadly i have only run into the cruel ones.

Vaquero









Charro


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Personally i Love Vaqueros! I am enamored by their riding style and the time and work they put into their horses.

Just had to share this vid!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that is neat looking, i have seen vidoes before on that, but I still dont care for the tied high head, and the reins appear to be tied around the saddle horn. but I also did not like the peanut roller headset . i prefer a more natural headset whatever discipline.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

They are not tied to the horn (there is not one) they are tied to the rider. Im not a big fan myself but at least its not rolkur. There is the California style that is quite similar but a more natural head set. If you look up "light hands horsemanship" you can see the style.
I wont post vids of charros unless asked because they can be a bit brutal. I will also admit I am a bit byest(spelling?) against them from bad experiences (for me and my mare).


----------

